# Planer?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone on here living in the Salt Lake area have a board planer? I have a 2 x 6 foot piece of wood that I would like to turn into a table top and it needs some planing to make it flat on both sides. If you don't have one yourself, do you know where I might go to have this done?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, for future reference for the rest of you, if you need any boards planed, Macbeth Hardwoods on 3rd west in SLC will do it for you. They aren't cheap, but they have a large machine that does quick work.


----------

